# Party at the parks -- party on the sandbar edition



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

*2012 Party at the Parks - Party on the Sandbar Edition SABINE ATV PARK* 
*2012 Party at the Parks - Party on the Sandbar Edition* 
*2012 Party at the Parks - Party on the Sandbar Edition*​
_*Southern Swamp Boyz* presents our 4th Annual party ride, but will be holding 3 rides this year at 3 different parks (same rides as our famous Party @ the Ponds). First ride of the year information below. _

*Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, TX *- Memorial Day Weekend​
$35/ Per Person to ride Fri - Mon. RV Spots are available. Onsite store and mobile catering trailer for food. Event tshirts will be $15.

Friday: 9pm ---- Party Night Ride (theme is Toga).
Saturday: 10am-noon ---- Show Ur Shine Competition
1-3pm ---- Free for All Bog (Music, free to compete, old 
school racing, grudge mathces, plenty of freebies
thrown)
8pm - till ---- Party on the Sandbar with a Bonfire.


Visit us on our Fabebook page...... Southern Swamp Boyz


----------

